# [SOLVED] Problems reinstalling Win 95, Help!!



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

Hi again,
I have this computer. It has a Pentium 200 mhz cpu, don't know exactly how big the HD is. It is not a particular brand, it says ABS on the outside. It origanally had Win 95 on it. 

It had a lot of junk on it when I got it so I decided to format and reinstall.

I used fdisk and format c:/s.

When I went to setup Win 95 it gave this error:
Cannot create files on your setup drive and cannot set up windows.
If you have HPFS or windows NT file system you must create an MS DOS boot partition. If you have LANtastic server or Superstor compression, disable it before running setup.

I created a primary DOS partition. What did I do wrong? Any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2002)

How are you starting the setup program ? Will the machine boot without any diskette/CD just to a command prompt ? If you can get a command prompt type...
*c:
cd\
dir* 
What do you see ?


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

I start setup from D:/setup after booting from a start up disk.

I got a command prompt by booting just from the HD. I typed in what you said and it gave me the directory to c: drive. Which is just command.com.


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

When you created the primary DOS partition, did you make it active?

Also, there were several versions of Windows 95... if you used the /s switch, the system files on your hard drive may not match the version of Windows you are trying to install. Try formatting again without the /s switch... Windows will sys the C: drive when it installs.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2002)

So far... so good. Your HD is functional and formatted properly. I'm assuming you did not see anything on the "C" drive (?) Is your "D" drive a CD ?

I'm starting to remember that (some) Win95 installations created a Ram drive to copy the installation files onto. If this is hard-coded as "D" and your CDR has been assigned "D" there is obviously a conflict. Any of this make sense ? Have you tried actually booting from the CD ? You may have to go into the BIOS to make it higher on the pick-list than the HDD.


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

Brush master1 
Thank you for your input I will try that.

No nothing on C except that command.com D is my cdrom.

NO I haven't tryed booting from the cd. I will post back results. 

Thanks again Slithy Tove


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

how is it going ?


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

OK after I have formated again, with out the /s do I boot from the floppy or just leave the computer booted to start the setup. Never setup 95 before as you can see.  

No it won't boot from the cd I tryed.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,
does the CD unit work?
is it W95b ?


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

Yes the cd rom works.
No it is not W95b it just says windows 95 with USB support.

I reformated, still says same error.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

sounds like ver W95c,
it has other names.

Does the CD light operate
when it looksat the CD?


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

Yes it starts the setup then when it gets just past the lisence agreement it has the error. The top of the error box says : SU-0013 if that helps.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Boot with the bootdisk in and at the A:\> type 

fdisk /mbr

then try to proceed with the install normally,, You may have to reboot after, I can't remember, But if its gonna work it will work after the reboot.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Hold on,, act like I did'nt post anything you've already started an install. Thats different.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

i think that refers to compression problems


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

hi bandit,

theres summat else that can bring up this message,
but i havent remembered what yet


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

angel, please tell me about your boot disk


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Did you use fat16 or fat 32 when you did the fdisk?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

i dunno if that drive is empty,
mind you with a compaq it dont want to be empty,
su-00013 is a compression warning,
but its also summat else and i aint remembered wot yet...


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

surely angel would have said if its a compaq ??


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

hi,
It is a regular 95 boot disk. Do you need all the files on it?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

no,
is your PC a compaq ?
*****
you might do better with a 98 bootdisk,

still, get to A:
do the format from there.
*format C: /S*

Bandit have i got that bit right ?


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

No it is not a Compag. 
It says fat16 on the partition.

Already formated it without the /s can I still do it again with /s ?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

ok, 
hold on.

Fat 16 ?

can you change that to 32 please,

bandit, come in


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

How do I change it?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

im just trying to think,
its a choice with the partition,
or the format...

Bandit where are you ?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

just looking at my 95c CD
do you have a folder called Win95 on yours ?
full of cab files and a few others ?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

its that bit in FDISK where it asks
do you want large support,
yes or no

go for large support,
thats 32 bit


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Here is a link,, I have to go to bed. 
http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=166466


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

yes i have to go to bed soon,
is that right about fdisk?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Just run the fdisk utility delete the partion and create the partition without restarting then when you do the restart be sure to put in /s for the format


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes that is correct fat32 is what you want,, I do know that 95b has usb support and it is set up for large disks 95A is not and does not have usb support


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Oh yeah and you can use a windows 98 bootdisk it is the best one to use.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

well a 95 bootdisk should be ok.

angel, you there ?


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

OK I will do that Bandit and John. 
I will let you guys go to bed though. I am tired to . 
Cotinue tomorrow ok?
Angel


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes 95 is ok but 98 has the cdrom driver on it and it works great with 95,,I have never used anything else.

Me too I have to go,,,, see ya,,Tomorrow


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

ok.

do it from A:

FDISK with large support.
then format /s

The /s puts the system files on to the HD
for you to use.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

i think this one must have the CD rom driver on it too


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Start fdisk and select delete a primary partition when you get there,, then go through the steps to complete that choice. Do not restart when fdisk is finished, press esc to return to the fdisk menu and create the primary partition Use 100%of the drive and be sure to make it active Use the Fat32 filing system. How large is your drive?

Over 2 gig? You have to enable large disk other wise you will end up with more than one drive letter in windows. 2 gig or under, don't worry about it.

Here is the tricky part, If your drive is over 2 gig you will have to do this twice I think in order to get asked the question, "would you like to enable large disk support" THe main thing is to try and keep an active partition,,its much easier.

John mentioned that your 95 disc has a cdrom driver on it. Does it? If not get a 98 one from any 98 computer its much easier.


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

Yes the 95 boot disk has cd-rom support and it works. I have a 98 too and a ME, but I have been using th 95 for this one. I tryed the 98 it worked just as well.

I did the fdisk the way you said, selected large disk support. It still says FAT 16 on the partition. I used 100% as you said.

Tryed the reformat with /s and started the 95 setup. Same outcome.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I'm pretty sure it should say 32
Could you try it again with the 98 boot disk please.
You really do need it to be FAT 32


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2002)

Going back to your very first post....



> _Originally posted by angelface5:_
> *When I went to setup Win 95 it gave this error:
> Cannot create files on your setup drive and cannot set up windows.*


This may be way off, but I recall bits and pieces of a similar problem I had a long time ago. You can look further into this scenario if you want - or you can just ignore it.

I had a similar problem. I started looking at the installation pieces and realized that when I rebuilt my partition, formatted and booted the machine from the harddisk - the autoexec.bat did not set up the environment the installation procedure needed. There was an autoexec.bat (and config.sys) on the installation CD and I started fooling around with the different items the installation needed. For instance, the installation wanted to create a ram disk, but the letter it wanted to use conflicted with the CD drive. It was hard-coded, and later steps in the installation depended on it. But, I also needed the CD drive. I ended up having to first build autoexec and config files with drivers for the CDR, then I had to modify the letter for the ram-drive, then I had to modify every reference to the ram-drive so the installation would find it. What makes me remember this is that the error message you received (above) states that setup cannot *create* files on your *setup* drive. Obviously, if the installation process thinks that "D" is a setup (or ram) drive, but in fact it is your CDR, it cannot create ANYTHING on the CDR (which was my situation).

The summary of what I found long ago is that my "installation" probably worked on the machine of the developer, in his office, when he demonstrated it to his manager... but it was not going to work for almost anyone out in the real world. There was actually a "lot of that" in the Win95 days, and things have been getting a lot smoother ever since.

My number-one recommendation is that you abandon Win95 altogether. It's like trying to get into your graduation dress/suit twenty years later... you might get in it, but if you bend over or twitch it's gonna open up where it's not supposed to !!


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Slithy,

I was thinking along those lines,
although i have never had problems like those
you describe, in fact i dont remember Win95
needing to create a ramdrive for any of its
setups, but then i havent met all the versions.
Maybe later Win95c setups needed something like
that.

What i thought was to transfer the setup folder
over to the hard drive in its entirety, that
would enable the system to create files if it
needed to do so, since it would be on the HD.

However this has not got that far yet,
I am fairly sure that we have to establish the
primary dos partition in FAT 32 before we can
move on to the installation of windows.

Does that sound OK to you ?
John.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2002)

Though I would not use FAT16, both W95 and W98 should be able to work in that environment (depending on the size of the disk-drive itself). I would not think 16 v 32 would be a showstopper (especially with W95) - but that's a gut feeling rather than having analyzed all the components that are involved. And, copying the installation files to the HD may work - it just depends on how those damnable installation routines have been coded.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm not disagreeing because this seems to be a problem I have never experienced,,but I thought if you enabled large disc support that was fat32,,Angel still is dealing with fat 16. I know that windows will work with fat 16 because I had a drive I ended up with more drive letters than I wanted. What I'm wondering is why was Large disc support not enabled? Were the steps followed? Is the disk 2 gig or less? Or was the oppurtunity to enable never offered even though the steps were followed?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

you may have it there bandit,
maybe its a small hard drive,
maybe you have to tell it somehow
to go to FAT 32,

or wasn't there a program within 95
called 'Drive Converter' or similar,
which you could use to change to
FAT 32 , but not back again ?

Its been a long time ...

I will try to look at the FDISK program,
but i dont want to run it....

John


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Quote #40
I did the fdisk the way you said, selected large disk support. It still says FAT 16 on the partition. I used 100% as you said.

Tryed the reformat with /s and started the 95 setup. Same outcome


> How is this possible? Thats a complete conflict. I don't think the Fat is being changed during the creation of the partition. Is the choice not there? Is it not possible to change to Fat32?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

it is odd.
she said she selected large ,
so the choice must be there.

it is odd,
let us see if trying with the 98 bootdisk
is any different.

i'm still looking at FDISK,
i have an old laptop to try it on.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

it seems there are a few versions of FDISK

the 29kb version does not offer large disk support.
the 63kb version,

i'm still looking


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2002)

At the DOS prompt type...
*format /?*
This will give you the command format for the run-time switches.

Your version may show something like...
*/FS:filesystem*
so, you would use...
*format c: /s /fs:fat32*

But, your version of "format" may not support all this.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

on mine that gives 
bad command or file name.

most people only have an abreviated form of dos,
that is from the boot disk,

I think that she has Dos 6 (abridged)

but its hard to say.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I think that she will have to use the 98 bootdisk,
go to A:
format C: from there,
then do an FDISK from A:

that should be a later DOS
with FAT 32


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2002)

Look at the HELP.... format /?

If there is a format command it should have the "help" switch (/?) - no matter what version it is. If her format command does not support the filesize switch then that's not an option - but it should at least be looked into.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

of course it will be looked at.
but my old version just gives the error above.

i am at present trying lots of old stuff to try
to get the choice of FAT 32 to come up.

all i have found so far is a prog in windows
for converting to FAT 32.

Still looking.
Angel hasnt come back yet...


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

You all are just carrying on a conversation aren't ya.

Well to answer some of the questions. I did select the large disk support when ask. It does a small hard drive but not smaller than 2g I don't think. How do I find that out?

I will go look in the help file too. Can't hurt. Windows 95 should work in FAT16 I wouldimagine, but I had this problem before on another computer, but it turned out that the HD had too many errors on it anyway so never did get to solve it. I guess I should have just left it alone. I will never fdisk and format another HD unless it is an emergency I know that.

http://www.compguystechweb.com/troubleshooting/fdisk/cvt32.html

John go to the link above, it tells about that convertor thing you were talking about. I think.

http://www.compguystechweb.com/troubleshooting/fdisk/ 
This is another I found.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Well,,,,,,,,,yes we were chatting up a storm. And where have you been might I ask? Fooling with some old computer I'll bet


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What version of 95? 

As I recall FAT32 can be used in OS's that have been released after Windows 95 OSR2.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

have you tried the format help ?
format /?


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

Very funny Bandit. lol Actually no I have been looking at the links I just sent and having a hard time staying online.I had to make a new connection. 
No I haven't had a chance to do the /? yet but I will.


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

Note: The "System" is "UNKNOWN" until the Partition/Drive is formatted after which it will be listed as "FAT16" (or, presumably, "FAT32" if using the OEM release of Win95).

Just got this from this link. It says that mine should be FAT32.http://www.compguysinc.com/techweb/fdisk/fdisk_scr.shtml


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Either on the hard drive or in the bios "cmos" you should be able to get the size of the hard drive,,its important. I knew better than to tell you use 100%,, but it is easier to keep track of what your doing. Its also easier if your doing it for the first time. Good link btw


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

AcaCandy,
angel has said that its 95 with USB support.
i guess that makes it a late W95b or a W95c
so how do we make it FAT 32 ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2002)

I'm off to eat... then crash. I'd like to simply mention (remind) that if you are dealing with Win95 (or even W98) the OS sits on top of DOS. It is important that DOS works ! I'm not sure that mixing up DOS versions is a good idea for the long run... for instance...
When you build the DOS shell (/s on the format command) you have built that shell at the same version as the format command. If you have grabbed a later version of "format" to establish a FAT32 partition have you implemented something which the rest of the DOS that comes with the installation will not like or work with ? If you can't create a Fat32 formatted partition with the version of DOS you are installing are you hurting yourself by going to a different program to CONVERT the partition to F32 ? Will all of this chicanery bite you later on ?

Are you still trying to install Win95 or are you trying to install Win98 ?

When I go to sleep tonight I am going to dream that all of these problems are solved.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *AcaCandy,
> angel has said that its 95 with USB support.
> i guess that makes it a late W95b or a W95c
> so how do we make it FAT 32 ? *


I must have slept thru that post...........


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

ST-- HiYa---I did the "DOS version mixup" once----using a win98se bootdisk, trying to install win95A--and me, trying to be Mr Cool, using the "sys c:" --you will get a nice message to the effect that: "The version of MSDOS you are attempting to install does not match the version of Windows ....""" [ not exact message, I am doing it from a rather painful memory... DOS 6.0 or 6.2 vs. DOS 7.1 for win98se, again, that is from memory and not ""quite correct""" I realize.....it's just a close proximity.] 
To fix that one, I just had to delete partitions, format again....used a good bootdisk FOR the version, etc etc and no problems.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2002)

Hi, back, Mr. Byteman !! I would have figured that as long as you and I have been around computers we would both have made most of the mistakes that are possible (I know I have) - but that's how we learn !!


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Thats strange,,this 95b was fdisked and formatted /s with a 98se bootdisk and I have had no trouble with it at all..as a matter of fact the only trouble I have had was with the XP ME and 98SE though they were not installation problems,,they were problems nonetheless


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Byteman:_
> *ST-- HiYa---I did the "DOS version mixup" once----using a win98se bootdisk, trying to install win95A--
> 
> It only occurs below 95b! For versions above that, the win98se bootdisk is OK. [It's the version of DOS itself that matters]*


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Angelface,
whats the present state of play with the PC ?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Byteman:_
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

AcaCandy,
ive already put the nearest to a version
that is in this thread.

Angelface,
whats the present state of play with the PC ?


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

ACA- Here is all we KNOW- {we are assuming all, poster does not know what version, no one has posted how to have them find out}
________________________________________


> _Originally posted by angelface5:_
> *Yes the cd rom works.
> No it is not W95b it just says windows 95 with USB support.
> 
> I reformated, still says same error. *





> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *sounds like ver W95c,
> it has other names.*


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Hi Candy

Post#10 [Quote}

No it is not W95b it just says windows 95 with USB support


I have a 95b disk and thats all it says on it,,95 with usb,,there is not a b to be found on the disk


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

im gonna check my CD,
there might be a way to tell.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Look at the date on the CD-----win95B is 1995-96 C would be after 96


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Well the entry in D :
gives the it as OSR25
well thats my one anyway


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Note: The "System" is "UNKNOWN" until the Partition/Drive is formatted after which it will be listed as "FAT16" (or, presumably, "FAT32" if using the OEM release of Win95).

Just got this from this link. It says that mine should be

#60
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=KB;en-us;q253756


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Does this problem have anything to do with this thread?

http://forums.techguy.org/showthrea...threadid=105249

Are you still getting the SU error message?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

This is from my Win95c CD

Heres the version of the Setup file,
Angelface could check her file.
I opened some of the files to see
the dates, not just the 'modified'
dates on the external listing, but
stuff in the files. Mine is 97


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi AcaCandy,

i get a 404 for that.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi guys and gals.....Here is some info about checking the version, though we all are on the right track with this....

From::::: http://www.toejumper.net/warp6/win956.htm

"Now find out which version of Win 95 is on your installation CD by inserting the CD and selecting Browse This CD, navigating to SETUP.EXE (either in the root folder or in C:\WIN95); click on SETUP.EXE, choose Properties, and click on the Version tab. Why is all of this important? Well, if you get the same results from one test to the next, you can be sure which version you have and what you need to do to update it. If you get differing results, you may well have pieces of different versions of Windows running on your system, which leads you into the wonderful world of "version skew problems." My advice if you have chunks of different versions is to upgrade as much as possible to get your whole system on the same playing field. If you seem to have part, but not all, of OSR2 installed, take your PC back to the vendor and insist that a full, complete version of Win 95 OSR2 be installed - or go for all the marbles and fight for an install of Win 98. (Why are you buying a Win 95 computer nowadays, unless you're buying the old one from the kid next door?) Keep up with updates and patches by visiting content.techweb.com/winmag/win95/update95.htm..

You can find out which version of Windows is on your CD by popping the disk into the drive and choosing Browse This CD. Right-click SETUP.EXE, choose Properties, and in the resulting dialog box, select Version. You'll find the File Version. You can also access the Product Version under Other Version Information."


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *Hi AcaCandy,
> 
> i get a 404 for that. *


Ooops, nevermind..........it didn't apply anyway


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Candy your funny, and great idea Byteman


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

It looks as though angelface could find
the version from looking at the CD details.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Here's an even cooler way, using Extract.exe in DOS, which is where the poster is:
__________________________________
Extracting from unknown cabinets
In the examples we have shown you so far, we've assumed that you already know which cabinet the required file is stored in. More typically, you won't know which cabinet file contains the file you need to extract. Fortunately, Extract.exe can help in these cases by letting you see exactly which files are held in a given cabinet. To use Extract.exe in this way, add /d, followed by a cabinet name, to the command which runs the program. For example, the following command displays the contents of the Precopy1.cab cabinet: 
Extract /d D:\Win95\Precopy1.cab

When you run this command, Extract.exe won't actually extract any files. Instead, it displays a listing similar to the one shown in Figure A. As you can see, this shows the names of the files within the cabinet, along with their date and time stamps, and attribute settings and file sizes. You can use this listing to help you identify the CAB file containing the required item. You can then extract the needed file from the cabinet using the method we described earlier.

Figure A: With the Extract utility it's easy to look inside a cabinet to see which files it contains.

The above is from a site:http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/default.asp?url=/library/en-us/dnwinpro00/html/w9p00a8.asp


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

Ok you all have just left me behind. I am going to have to go through and read all these again. 
My CD says 1997if that helps. 
I have not had time to do antything much. Three kids you know. 

Anyway I have fdisked and formated with the 98 disk also, no luck. I tryed repartition it and make an extended Dos partition with a logical drive and now I can't get it to delete so I guess I will see if it makes a difference. 

I will not be able to answer any questions until tomorrow. Sorry for not being around today.


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

Version 4.0.01068, that is what it says on setup> properties>version.Going by what Bytman said.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Well I can't find that version number but its got go be 95b or c according to the date. I typed in the version 4.00.1068.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

This mention of that number comes up from google:
http://www.faqchest.com/msdn/win95-l/win-01/win-0103/win01033123_34798.html
with a comment that the number seems unfamiliar.
Also the writer here says this is a 95b version.

So maybe i was wrong, maybe its not ver C, but ver B,
probably a late release.

However, it looks like its FAT 32 anyway.

About the suggestions to change to W98, i would like
to mention that angelface has said she also has W98.

If she likes to have W95 on one of her machines,
there may be a fair reason, i keep W95 on one of my
machines purely for the FAX facility. Yes i know it
can be put on to 98, but i havent been able to do it.
With 95 its just another facility in the setup.
I dont know why they dropped it from 98.

John


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

Update: I know it is not a drive letter conflict because I booted with a ME boot disk (this one gives a E for the cd-rom and D for the ramdrive) and tryed to run the 95 setup and same results and error.

The microsoft website says that this SU 0013 error is a compression problem, if so I do not know how to uncomress the drive or disable drive compression. 

Also I do not have any other OS only 95. I have 98,and ME boot disk but no OS's except 95.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi angelface,

Excuse me, i misunderstood.
So you have a 98 cd, but you want to instal 95, yes?

Well yes the MS site does say about compression,
but i think there's something else that can bring
up that error message.
But i haven remembered what it is yet.

AcaCandy may know what it is,
unless i got that wrong too.

You have run FDISK, so i dont think there should be
anything left on the hard drive, compressed or not.
Just to be sure, when you ran FDISK
did you get a message like this:


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

No I do not have a 98 cd !! All I have is 95.

Yes I got that message and I chose yes.


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

I got it setup !!!!! 

I fdisked it again using the win95 boot disk and reformated it. It was on FAT32 after that. I guess the win95 bootisk just automatically put it on FAT16. I don't know. Anyway it would nat do setup with the 98bootdisk so I poped in the ME bootdisk that I have and restarted. Started the setup and Yippy it went through without an error. Thanks everyone for all the help.


Now that all that is over there is another thing that I want to ask.  When the computer first boots up, just before it goes to windows it says this: Conflict I/O ports: 2F8 
Can anyone tell me what that means. Thanks again. 

Now all I need is a sound card driver,and a master bus driver and I am good to go.

Also one more thing. I have a Win ME restore cd set. Will it put ME on this over the 95 or is that a good idea?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Angelface,

I'm very pleased you got it to go through setup OK.
Although i dont understand what happened.

As to the port conflict, you may find some info
in device manager.

I doubt that a restore CD would change the OS.
I bet you're quite pleased its running now

Regards,
John


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

The port conflict might be because the sound card is a newer one and the driver that I have is not wanting to install.

Anyway what it was is the 95 boot disk that I have is for 95 and my cd is 95b (I think) so the bootdisk was making it FAT16 and the 95b needs FAT32. So when I used the 98 bootdisk it put it on FAT32.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Angelface,

i used to get lots of conflicts with my Win95b,
i dont think its very good at sorting the ports
and IRQs out tidily.

Eventually i got used to going in and trying to
bring some order to it.

Its been a while now, but you start in device
manager, expand all the little crosses, see if
theres stuff flagged up as having a problem.

Just to have a look, bring up control panel, double
click on system, click on device manager, then click
on the little cross next to ports.
Highlight COM2, then click on properties,
click on resources, and you should now see its I/O
and its IRQ settings.
com2 is normally 2F8 (02F8), but its IRQ can be set
differently, if you want, or if theres a conflict.

Some IRQ settings cant be changed here, they have to
be done on the cards, or sometimes just by swopping
a slot.

Come back and let us know what you find,

John


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Way to go,,I'm glad you got it. did you get the error staight yet?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Can you access the bios setup, and perhaps set things there to 'default' ?

Do you have anything connected to the com ports?

In device manager, do the com port(s) appear there? Anything with an exclamation mark?

And BTW, the restore cd is good for the computer it came with.....it's not going to 'restore' any other computer.......


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

I checked Com ports and no errors. The sound card driver and PCI Bridge driver And IDE controller have exclamation marks.When I try to load the driver for sound card it says there is a conflict with it. It is the driver that came with the card. 

I checked the resources for the com ports and both one and to have the same port settings. But not the same IRQ addresses.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Do you have access to a 98 computer where you can copy msinfo32.exe onto a floppy and put it on the 95 computer?


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

NO the only computer I have access to has Win ME on it.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

It's on ME too.......but it may be easier to download it here.........

http://helpdesk.princeton.edu/kb/display.plx?ID=9232

If per chance, you've installed Microsoft Office, it MAY be on the computer. I can't remember which versions of Office will place it on your computer..........

Once you have it on the problem computer, start button, run, they type msinfo32 and hit ok....go to hardware, IRQs, edit, select all, edit, copy and I'm assming you aren't connected to the internet on this computer, so you'll need to save it as a text or Word file, and come back to your good computer to be able to paste it here for us.


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

I may have wintools on CD. Hang on and I will see if it is on this Cd.


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

DMA Channels
This module contains information about your computer's DMA (Direct Memory Access) list.



DMA Channels 
DMA Channel 0 YAMAHA OPL3-SAx Sound System
DMA Channel 1 YAMAHA OPL3-SAx Sound System
DMA Channel 2 Standard Floppy Disk Controller
DMA Channel 4 Direct memory acces



Ports I/O
This module contains information about your computer's ports I/O list.



Port I/O 
$0020 - $0021 Programmable interrupt controller
$0040 - $0043 System timer
$0060 - $0060 Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
$0061 - $0061 System speaker
$0064 - $0064 Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
$0070 - $0071 System CMOS/real time clock
$0081 - $0083 Direct memory access controller
$0087 - $0087 Direct memory access controller
$0089 - $008B Direct memory access controller
$008F - $0091 Direct memory access controller
$00A0 - $00A1 Programmable interrupt controller
$00C0 - $00DF Direct memory access controller
$00F0 - $00FF Numeric data processor
$0108 - $010F YAMAHA OPL3-SAx Reserved
$0110 - $0117 Standard IDE/ESDI Hard Disk Controller
$0170 - $0177 Standard IDE/ESDI Hard Disk Controller
$01F0 - $01F7 Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
$01F0 - $01F7 Primary IDE controller (single fifo)
$0201 - $0201 YAMAHA OPL3-SAx GamePort
$0208 - $020F Motherboard resources
$0220 - $022F YAMAHA OPL3-SAx Sound System
$0000 - $000F Direct memory access controller
$0274 - $0277 IO read data port for ISA Plug and Play enumerator
$02F8 - $02FF Communications Port (COM2)
$0306 - $0306 Standard IDE/ESDI Hard Disk Controller
$0330 - $0331 YAMAHA OPL3-SAx Sound System
$0370 - $0371 YAMAHA OPL3-SAx Sound System
$0376 - $0376 Standard IDE/ESDI Hard Disk Controller
$0378 - $037F Printer Port (LPT1)
$0388 - $038B YAMAHA OPL3-SAx Sound System
$03B0 - $03BB Standard PCI Graphics Adapter (VGA)
$03C0 - $03DF Standard PCI Graphics Adapter (VGA)
$03F2 - $03F5 Standard Floppy Disk Controller
$03F6 - $03F6 Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
$03F6 - $03F6 Primary IDE controller (single fifo)
$03F8 - $03FF Communications Port (COM1)
$0480 - $048F PCI bus
$04D0 - $04D1 PCI bus
$0530 - $0537 YAMAHA OPL3-SAx Sound System
$0CF8 - $0CFF PCI bus
$4000 - $403F PCI bus
$5000 - $501F PCI bus
$F000 - $F007 Primary IDE controller (single fifo)
$F000 - $F007 Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller


_________________________________________________________________
Generated by FreshDiagnose (c) 2002, FreshDevices, Inc.
Tuesday, Dec 17, 2002 02:40:10 pm
s controller



Interrupt Requests
This module contains information about your computer's IRQ (interrupt request) list.



IRQ Numbers 
IRQ 0 System timer
IRQ 1 Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
IRQ 2 Programmable interrupt controller
IRQ 3 Communications Port (COM2)
IRQ 4 Communications Port (COM1)
IRQ 5 YAMAHA OPL3-SAx Sound System
IRQ 6 Standard Floppy Disk Controller
IRQ 7 Printer Port (LPT1)
IRQ 8 System CMOS/real time clock
IRQ 9 Standard IDE/ESDI Hard Disk Controller
IRQ 10 IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
IRQ 10 Standard PCI Graphics Adapter (VGA)
IRQ 11 IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
IRQ 12 Standard PS/2 Port Mouse
IRQ 13 Numeric data processor
IRQ 14 Primary IDE controller (single fifo)
IRQ 14 Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
IRQ 15 Standard IDE/ESDI Hard Disk Controller


_________________________________________________________________
Generated by FreshDiagnose (c) 2002, FreshDevices, Inc.
Tuesday, Dec 17, 2002 02:39:32 pm




Memory Resources
This module contains information about your computer's memory resources.



Memory Range 
$00000000 - $0009FFFF System board extension for PnP BIOS
$E0000000 - $E3FFFFFF Standard PCI Graphics Adapter (VGA)
$FFFE0000 - $FFFFFFFF System board extension for PnP BIOS
$000A0000 - $000AFFFF Standard PCI Graphics Adapter (VGA)
$000B0000 - $000BFFFF Standard PCI Graphics Adapter (VGA)
$000C0000 - $000C7FFF Standard PCI Graphics Adapter (VGA)
$000E0000 - $000FFFFF  System board extension for PnP BIOS
$00100000 - $01FFFFFF System board extension for PnP BIOS


_________________________________________________________________
Generated by FreshDiagnose (c) 2002, FreshDevices, Inc.
Tuesday, Dec 17, 2002 02:40:21 pm


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

That's strange, the IRQs look fine to me......can you boot into safe mode and delete the items with the exclamation marks?


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

Yes I tryed that. The weird thing is that the exclamation poits are not there in safe mode.
Also when I am in safe mode and go to performance there are some Statements in a box at the bottom of the window that says:

Compatability mode paging reduces over all performance.
Drive A:using MS DOS compatibilty file system
Drive C: using MS DOS compatibily file system.

These errors or satements are not there in normal mode.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

You may have already posted where the exclamtion marks are,,would you mind posting them again. I have seen that before but I can't remember what I did. Maybe that will jog my memory.


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

The sound card driver and PCI Bridge driver And IDE controller have exclamation marks.

But now the don't but I just canceled out the boxes that popped up when I booted up so that is probably why.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I think it was the sound card,,,

on the sound card you have,,which maybe built together with the modem there should be a chip with numbers on it,,or on the back of the card,,what do you see.

and yes your right the marks are not present because you did'nt allow the installation to complete.


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

I have the exact driver that came with the card. Do you still need the numbers?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

That driver should take care of two of your marks and when you install that,,,other things may install also. Let them.

The IDE we will work on seperatly after this part is finished

Edit: In that case I will not need the numbers


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

As I have said it will not install properly. It says there is a conflict with it. It acts like it installing ok. Then it still has Exclamation marks. If I try to do update driver it says there is a conflict with the driver I am installing. 

When I first boot it still says conflict I/O ports: 2F8


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Is your modem properly installed? What com port


----------



## rugrat (Dec 17, 2001)

Might be jumping in late but, have a look at this,

http://www.experts-exchange.com/Hardware/Q_20144751.html

Looks like it may help part of the problem.

SeeYa


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

Modem is installed properly. In com2


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

Rugrat, my PNP is already set to yes. Thank you for the link thou.

Also I see nothing that says COM anything in BIOS. That can't be right. Cause when I ran a check with my CD (PC Doctor) It came up differently. I posted all my IRQ addresses in post #104.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm sure it had to do with the audio,,joystick,,pci and modem..I'm almost sure I ended up doing all those at once.. I wish I could remember better,,is your modem and sound in one card?? does your modem have a sound output jack?


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

No the Modem is seperate. The sound card does have a game port thou.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Ok try uninstalling everything thats yellow the gameport too and reinstall all at once except the IDE


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

Ok the sound card finally loaded with no errors or ! marks. What do I do now?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

It worked???!!

I don't know about the IDE,,you would be taking a chance by removing that from the device manager on my experience. Maybe someone else has a sure Idea. I'm afraid I'll mess you up after coming ths far that would be a shame.


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

The IDE bus amster is loaded now. No errors. Still don't have the PCI bridge. What exactly is that anyway?


----------



## rugrat (Dec 17, 2001)

angelface5 


bandit429 has done a great job and I may mess this up but, are you using any serial port devices? IE a serial mouse etc... If not, go into the bios and disable seril1 and 2. Save changes and reboot. If this causes a problem, you can always re-enable them. This should free up the resources and resolve the conflict. If your modem stops responding, re-enable them one at a time.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm stuck,, I have absolutley no idea and too many results to perform a good search.


----------



## rugrat (Dec 17, 2001)

The bussmaster and pci bridge software are specific to the motherboard chipset. Since you now have a fairly functional system, try downloading BelArc and maybe we can find the correct drivers once we know the motherboard.

http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html

Copy and paste the results.


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

Now it is saying a .dll file WS2_32.dll is missing. 

Maybe I should just reformat and reinstall.


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

Windows 95 B (OSR2) (build 4.0.1111) No details available 
Processor a Main Circuit Board b 
200 megahertz Intel Pentium w/MMX
16 kilobyte primary memory cache
512 kilobyte secondary memory cache Bus Clock: 66 megahertz
BIOS: Award Software International, Inc. 4.51 PG 09/05/97 
Drives Memory Modules 
4.35 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
4.24 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

MAT****A CD-ROM CR-585
Generic floppy disk drive (3.5")

FUJITSU MPA3043ATU (4.38 GB) [Hard drive] -- drive 0 32 Megabytes Installed Memory

Slot '0' is Empty
Slot '1' is Empty
Slot '2' has 16 MB
Slot '3' has 16 MB
Slot '4' is Empty
Slot '5' is Empty 
Local Drive Volumes

c: (on drive 0) 4.35 GB 4.24 GB free

Controllers Display 
Standard Floppy Disk Controller
Primary IDE controller (single fifo)
Secondary IDE controller (single fifo)
Standard Bus Mastering IDE Hard Disk Controller
Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
Standard IDE/ESDI Hard Disk Controller
Standard IDE/ESDI Hard Disk Controller Diamond Stealth 3D 2000 Pro [Display adapter]
Plug and Play Monitor 
Bus Adapters Multimedia 
None detected S3 Video Capture Driver
YAMAHA OPL3-SAx GamePort
YAMAHA OPL3-SAx Sound System 
Communications Other Devices 
Standard Modem Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
Standard PS/2 Port Mouse
YAMAHA OPL3-SAx Reserved


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

Ok  Got the PCI Bridge problem fixed. Downloaded a driver from the internet and it worked.

Now all i need is to fix that conflict with the port.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Solved a problem just like this after resetting the BIOS by going into Integrated Peripherals and changing the Onboard Serial Port 2 setting to 2E8/IRQ3 from 2F8/IRQ3. Everything is fine now.

This is a cut and paste from another site.........you might take a look to see if that kind of change is possible.


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

Hey Acacandy, That worked no more conflict.

I have 2 missing .dll files thou: MSVBVM50.DLL andWS2_32.dll are missing.

Also how do you go into startup files on windows 95?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

The link I gave you before for the msinfo32, it has msconfig as well. I like that one better, but there is also a program called Startup Cop for 95. I don't have a link for it right now.....but a search will turn up many hits.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

On those error messages, is the first one correct? Can you double check?

Here's the link for Startup Cop, just in case you want to use it:

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,4149,2173,00.asp


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi angelface----Could you go inside the computer, look for the PCI chips....they may be Intel brand, or VIA, or some others...but will say PCI...write down and post the numbers. These chips are about an inch square, little bigger, and near the CPU. There are two with numbers similar....here are some examples: Intel 82371AB/EB Intel 82443LX VIA82c686 
Ali and Opti and SiS are some other brands....please try to post what you have for a PCI set (controllers) The problem you have for one thing is you are showing only Single, Standard Hard Disk controllers... though you may be able to run, it will help a lot to get the motherboard set up. Thanks! 
Can you see any make and model down on the motherboard- look carefully with a light....may be on a sticker or printed onto the board, between slots, corners, along edges...usually the type is bigger than other stuff.


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

> Got the PCI Bridge problem fixed. Downloaded a driver from the internet and it worked.


Not recognizing modem. Says check to see if modem is attached correctly(it is), check to see if modem is configured correctly.

I don't know. I set the port the Acacandy said to.By resetting the BIOS by going into Integrated Peripherals and changing the Onboard Serial Port 2 setting to 2E8/IRQ3 from 2F8/IRQ3. There is no more conflict on anything. I checked the port setting for the modem. Says no conflict.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Where are you checking the port setting for the modem? The modem is not appearing in the IRQ listing you posted earlier.

What happens if you add new hardware? Do you have the modem drivers on a floppy or cd?


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

I checked them in device manager.

Yes I have tryed add hardware.
No I don't have a driver on disk, but I can get one. It is just a standard modem.

No it don't list the modem does it? hmm The modem is set for com 4, but that is not in the list either only these two:
IRQ 3 Communications Port (COM2) 
IRQ 4 Communications Port (COM1)


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

Yahoo!!! I got it. I removed the modem in device manager and then went to add and remove programs and let the computer detect it. It is working great now.

Thank you all very much for all your help.


----------

